# Is my goal too unrealistic?



## The Radiant Hero (Jul 20, 2014)

I always wish that I could do a lot of things. I want to do the following:

• Draw at a good standard
• Create breathtaking digital images using Photoshop
• Produce music, using various instruments, and also digitally
• Produce and edit videos
• Learn at least 4 languages
• Write amazing editorials and blog entries based on everything, really
• Understand technology & computers in a deeper sense
• Collect video games
• Be fit physically
• Be a lovely and friendly person to other people
• Most importantly, I'm happy myself

I want to be able to do all this but…I feel I can't without any support. I sometimes feel I'm practically useless without any motivation or encouragement. 

Is it possible for me to do all this if I had encouragement? I'm not forcing myself, I'm willing to do all that, but I just don't have the energy.


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

Nah man, you got it! Just go bit by bit and do what makes you happy!


----------



## Cellophane (Jul 24, 2014)

It really depends. You're the only one who can know for sure. But I think trying is what counts most. You're only 16 and so you have plenty of time to achieve all of this. Energy and motivation is key however. "Willing" to do it all is different from being "passionate" and "motivated" to do it all. I myself find working with other like-minded people towards achieving similar goals keeps me motivated.


----------



## Jimmy28199 (Jul 12, 2014)

Hey man, nice list. But a little tip for you, don't try to achieve them at the same time.
You get stuck for sure, I know because it happend to me. I don't know how talented you are, 
but you also have to master some skills, especially in graphic design.
good luck


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

Nice! They're not unrealistic.. Just take your time and don't think about where it'll take you - enjoy the moment of it - because if you rush it, it'll suck the fun out and then you'll find yourself giving up. It's also how you perceive it. Every painting can be an amazing piece of art, as well as being happy. I think you can do it! As long as you try! Good luck


----------



## The Exodus (Jul 31, 2014)

They are incredibly ambitious, but bear in mind that ambitious does not mean impossible. You have an entire life to manage it all, and I seriously believe that you can.


----------

